# Everything you need is in the four food groups lie



## d0ug (Apr 28, 2014)

Everything you need is in the four food groups. This statement made by doctors has killed millions of people. Fact in 1936 U.S. Senate Document 264 and in 1992 Rio Earth summit Report on mineral depletion graphically pointed out that our Earth’s soils are deficient in life giving minerals. Since than it has only gotten worse.
  There is different locations on earth which have compost piles from the age of dinosaurs and the minerals in those location are 70 -80 different minerals in the soil. After millions of years of rain those minerals have been leach out of the soil. 
    Easy experiment is to put a cup of salt or sugar on the sidewalk before a rain and then look for it after. It will be on its way to the ocean along with all the other minerals taken from the soils.
   The only minerals a person can use in their bodies are those that are colloidal in simple terms the minerals so small they can be in solution. We can not eat rocks to get our minerals.
  Plants need 9 minerals to grow and produce fruit. It is obvious that they are not there because if you want a good crop you need to use fertilizer. That means that there is not 9 minerals in the soil. Plant needs 9 and animals [humans] need 60 there is a real shortage.
  A quick look for foods that have certain minerals you will find a list for example selenium- Brazil nuts but if the soil where the tree lived had no selenium there is no selenium in the nut because plants can not make minerals. For every mineral missing in your diet there is a list of ailments from that deficiency. All vitamins, amino acids, and fatty acids all need a mineral co factor to work


----------



## rt3 (Apr 29, 2014)

couldn't agree more


----------



## rt3 (Apr 29, 2014)

should add that -- doctors aren't really to blame. if your going to blame/game someone, start with the FDA and their definition of stuff, starting with drugs. Reminder the food triangle?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## d0ug (Apr 29, 2014)

Was in not doctors who said that taking supplements was stupid you can get everything you need from your four food groups.
They quickly say your wasting your money. Doctors have a optional 30 minutes training on nutrition when they get their education for their doctors license. They don't hesitate to commend on nutrition.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 29, 2014)

that is a sweeping generalized statement I cannot agree with.

most docs that I have come in contact in the last 30 years (thousands) don't say one way or the other, they are simply to busy. if one is seeing them about diabetes, they go into nutrition deeply or have the pat. directed to a specialist, if they are a diet center using hormones, they do the same. Considering that most docs are not the pinnacle of health specimens themselves, but the ones that are into sports or some phase of it are really into supplements, and nutrition, some to the point of having their drinking water analyzed for purity. When it gets OCB by either medical people or lay people is when the confusion starts..


----------



## d0ug (Apr 29, 2014)

rt3 said:


> that is a sweeping generalized statement I cannot agree with.
> 
> most docs that I have come in contact in the last 30 years (thousands) don't say one way or the other, they are simply to busy. if one is seeing them about diabetes, they go into nutrition deeply or have the pat. directed to a specialist, if they are a diet center using hormones, they do the same. Considering that most docs are not the pinnacle of health specimens themselves, but the ones that are into sports or some phase of it are really into supplements, and nutrition, some to the point of having their drinking water analyzed for purity. When it gets OCB by either medical people or lay people is when the confusion starts..


If the doctor for diabetes did not tell you that two minerals and there co factors could make type two diabetes disappear his is not telling about nutrition.
All these experts in health like Jim Fixx the golden boy that show running and eating the right food was the best thing even writing a best seller book. He died at 52 years old because he did not supplement with selenium. If I want information on drug I will ask a doctor but nutrition NO.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are saying in the first sentence, as it contains a double negative.

you are correct when inferring that doctors are trained better for emergency situation, but your deduction that Fixx's demise was due solely to selenium is incorrect without an autopsy (establishment of a casual relationship)


----------



## d0ug (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim Fixx died from a cardiomyopathy heart attack. The world heath organization [WHO] recognize that selenium will prevent cardiomypathy heart attacks.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 30, 2014)

sorry "slippery slope" argument not allowed  (if Vietnam falls to communism so will the rest of the world)


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 30, 2014)

It's a wonder all life on the planet isn't extinct since we're existing on useless food that contains no nutritional value. I guess there's something in the air that has helped us survive. Nourishing fumes perhaps?


----------



## rt3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, darn it--- I can smell it to.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Everything you need is in the four food groups. This statement made by doctors has killed millions of people. Fact in 1936 U.S. Senate Document 264 and in 1992 Rio Earth summit Report on mineral depletion graphically pointed out that our Earth’s soils are deficient in life giving minerals. Since than it has only gotten worse.
> There is different locations on earth which have compost piles from the age of dinosaurs and the minerals in those location are 70 -80 different minerals in the soil. After millions of years of rain those minerals have been leach out of the soil.
> Easy experiment is to put a cup of salt or sugar on the sidewalk before a rain and then look for it after. It will be on its way to the ocean along with all the other minerals taken from the soils.
> The only minerals a person can use in their bodies are those that are colloidal in simple terms the minerals so small they can be in solution. We can not eat rocks to get our minerals.
> ...



So will the cup be gone too, or did you mean pour out the liquid onto the sidewalk, LOL!  Sorry, hard to be serious today.  But I like your post because try as we might, to eat right, shop right, we still don't know for sure, unless we grow it ourself, raise it ourself, etc.  Plus, the dirt/soil.  If we don't know it's content or lack thereof, then we are sunk as well.

So a rock and a hard-spot.  I don't think we can win can we?  I thought it was 5 basics too.  Protein,  Fruits, Vegies, Grains, Dairy.  Maybe Dairy shouldn't be in there?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> It's a wonder all life on the planet isn't extinct since we're existing on useless food that contains no nutritional value. I guess there's something in the air that has helped us survive. Nourishing fumes perhaps?



I think we can become tolerant of poor diets, or build up an immunity to toxic things.  I mean the Toxic Avenger was running around like normal, well, he didn't look normal


----------



## d0ug (Apr 30, 2014)

We are surviving but the quality of life is decreasing. Some of the deficiency diseases are diabetes, cancer, muscular dystrophy, cardiopathy heart attacks, arthritis, depression, aneurysms, and even grey hair have they been increasing. That is just a short list.
  I think the will to live despite what happens is why some of us are still here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> But I like your post because try as we might, to eat right, shop right, we still don't know for sure, unless we grow it ourself, raise it ourself, etc.  Plus, the dirt/soil.  If we don't know it's content or lack thereof, then we are sunk as well.




About lack of nutrients in our soil, full article and chart here.  http://www.ecoorganics.com/sick-soil/




> Soil in the US has become depleted and deficient in nutrients.   It has been known since 1936 that we are eating an empty harvest.
> 
> _“Most of us today are suffering from certain dangerous diet deficiencies which cannot be remedied until the depleted soils from which our foods come are brought into proper mineral balance.  The alarming fact is that foods, fruits and vegetables and grains, now being raised on millions of acres of land that no longer contain enough of certain needed minerals, are starving us - no matter how much of them we eat!”_
> 
> ...


----------



## d0ug (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you seabreeze for finding that web page this something I have been saying for a long time.


----------

